# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Affitto Di Azienda

## cris

Buonasera
vorrei se possibile un aiuto: affitto dell'unica azienda (pizzeria) quindi esclusa da studi di settore, ma obbligo di compilazione senza elaborazione, continuando ad usufruire delle quote di ammortamento dei beni strumentali, in quanto al conduttore non interessa, nel valore dei beni devo inserire quello corrispondente? 
e se con tale dato, potendo con il mio soft elaborare, lo studio non risulta congruo?  
                                 Oddio..... mille grazie

----------


## cris

per favore non c'e' nessuno che mi può rispondere 
                                     grazie di nuovo

----------


## Speedy

> per favore non c'e' nessuno che mi può rispondere 
>                                      grazie di nuovo

  
Credo che il quesito non sia molto comprensibile.
Puoi riformularlo ?
Ciao

----------


## cris

scusate:
società in accomandita semplice concede in affitto l'unica azienda quindi rimane inattiva dichiarando solo "affitti attivi".
compilando l'unico dichiaro che è escluso dagli studi di settore cod. 7, 
La società ha continuato negli anni in cui ha concesso in affitto l'azienda, a portare in detrazione le quote di ammortamento dei beni strumentali in proprio possesso; dovendo da quest'anno compilare il prospetto St pur essendo escusa devo inserire anche il valore di tali beni???
se la risposa è si,  elaborando lo studio, logicamente non viene congruo, secondo Voi L'ADE farà questo tipo di controlli? 
Scusate E' un pò complicato spero di essermi spiegata 
                                          saluto e ringrazio

----------


## Speedy

> scusate:
> società in accomandita semplice concede in affitto l'unica azienda quindi rimane inattiva dichiarando solo "affitti attivi".
> compilando l'unico dichiaro che è escluso dagli studi di settore cod. 7, 
> La società ha continuato negli anni in cui ha concesso in affitto l'azienda, a portare in detrazione le quote di ammortamento dei beni strumentali in proprio possesso; dovendo da quest'anno compilare il prospetto St pur essendo escusa devo inserire anche il valore di tali beni???
> se la risposa è si,  elaborando lo studio, logicamente non viene congruo, secondo Voi L'ADE farà questo tipo di controlli?
> Scusate E' un pò complicato spero di essermi spiegata
>                                           saluto e ringrazio

  Per il tuo caso è previsto l'invio degli sds ma senza obbligo di adeguamento.
Può esserti utile questo promemoria: http://www.commercialistatelematico.....html?doc=2133
Ciao

----------


## ConsulTM

Riporto su questo vecchio quesito per chiarire se possibile un altro punto: la società che da in affitto l'unica azienda deve cambiare il proprio codice di attività visto che non svolge più l'attività che ha dato in affitto? Deve adottare come codice di attività (anche ai fini dello studio di settore) "attività di affitto di aziende"?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non mi risulta. 
ciao   

> Riporto su questo vecchio quesito per chiarire se possibile un altro punto: la società che da in affitto l'unica azienda deve cambiare il proprio codice di attività visto che non svolge più l'attività che ha dato in affitto? Deve adottare come codice di attività (anche ai fini dello studio di settore) "attività di affitto di aziende"?

----------

